# dodge 1500 plow prep???



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

hello all i know you can get a 2500 model with the plow prep package but can you order a 1500 with the plow prep package??? thanks / david n.h.


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

yes all full size dodge trucks can come with the plow prep as an option


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I am not sure if you can still get the plow prep on the 1500's since Dodge went to IFS. Go to http://www.dodge.com/ and try to build one with that package.

However, if you are serious about plowing you should get a 3/4 ton anyway.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I was bored so I did some research for you. I spec'd a 1500 regular cab, longbed, and there is no snowplow prep available. Maybe if you try some other configurations you will have some luck, but I doubt it.


----------



## ad8705 (Mar 5, 2003)

*In response to question*

Yeah about 2 weeks ago my dad went to order a 2003 dodge ram 1500 for me and him to share and he wanted snow prep and the dealer said no can do they dont put snow prep packages on any 1500s. So he ordered a 3500 with a Hemi,,,,,,,,, OMG talk about power. So now we have a 2003 Dodge Ram 3500 4x4 with a hemi. 7.5ft meyer plow with ez-mount and night saber lights.. Lets put it this way all my freinds are jealose LOL


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Dodge may not offer the prep pkg. on the '02/'03 1500 but I have seen two of them outfitted w/ plows. I wonder if that voids the factory warranty? I would think so, especially if Dodge specifically recommends or states it somewhere in writing.


----------



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

*re dodge 1500 plow/ warranty ect*

well i have done some checking on the dodge 1500 and this is what i found out/ 1- they do not offer the 1500 with a plow prep package i also called two dealerships and they both told me that yes putting a plow on a 1500 would void the warranty/
2 i also then called dodge direct and spoke with a cut service rep and asked also if the warranty would be void if someone put a plow on a 1500 and she said yes/ well hope this answers the question. david n.h.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, then I guess I can assume that these two owners must not care about voiding the factory warranty that they paid for (it's factored into the purchase) or they just don't know better, that is until they make their first warranty repair and get a surprise. I doubt the plow dealer would purposefully lose a sale by informing them of the strong chances of a voided vehicle warranty.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I see 2 1500 quad cabs,02's or 03 's here all the time ,one has a Meyer,the other looks like a Fisher on them. Also there are a lot of 94-01 Ram 1500 excabs with blades on the too.In all honesty unless you get an extended warranty,most work trucks are out of warranty in a yr and a 1/2 anyway. A lot fo the 02-and 03 Dodges have the 7/100 on them though.I dont know how that pertains to the front end,but it would have covered the trans,but not if a plow is on.


----------



## FiNaL (Jun 29, 2003)

*snow Plow for a NON-4x4?*

hey i got a 1992 Dodge D150 and i was wondering if there is there anyway at all to hook a snow Plow to it? I'm new to trucks and all that stuff and i just started a lawn Mowing company and i just needed to do something in the winter i guess i could always use a snow blower to plow peoples drive ways what do you all think?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite Final.I don't think your gonna get far with a 2WD.

Try a search,as it has been discussed in great detail.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Welcome to plowsite final:waving: 

I dont think that your gonna wanna plow with a 2wd. your better off with a 4x4


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

2 wheel drive is a no go. Dont bother trying cause all you are gonna do is waste money on a plow that isnt going to work. Welcome to PlowSite. :waving: You can sell it and buy yourself a 4 wheel drive pick up and start from there if you really wanna do snowplowing. Mike


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

First, my signature expresses my opinions about "voided" warranties. If you have a new truck, without a plow prep and your lumbar support breaks, will they fix it, or will they say "see that plow mount- VOID!" I understand that they will be happy to avoid any further repair bills you might incur, but the dealership and ultimately the manufacturer have the burden of proof on them. The have to PROVE that you plowing with your truck CAUSED the lumbar support to break... good luck. Likewise with any other part that would be warranted. If your engine blows- how can they prove that that engine, which is available in a plow-prepped vehicle, was excessively strained by plowing? Again, not likely. 

Now, if your ball joints, tie rod ends or front shocks go bad, you probably don't have much of a case.

My point is just that legally they can't stamp VOID across your WHOLE warranty.

The best plan is to develop a relationship and a service with a dealer so that they are familiar with you and your truck when it comes time for warranty service. Many will simply overlook the plow mount, as it is likely irrelevant.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The dealers can do pretty much whatever they want.It costs money and time to fight it,and most people can't be bothered.

Here in Canada,we have no legal recourse on warranty issues due to modifications.In the US,you have the Moss-Magneson act to help you out.

Regarding your comment on the engine,they can easily void your warranty on that due to plow,as some plow prepped vehicles have HD cooling,fan clutches,trans coolers etc,which will help the engine survive under the extreme conditions.

If you think the dealers will just take care of it,your kidding yourself.There are a few dealers who are turning a blind eye to plows,and modifications,but now a lot of stuff has to be authorized by the warranty reps,and they just say NO.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

I guess I am taking my comfort in Magnuson-Moss... I hadn't considered that we were speaking in international terms. But for a vehicle like my 'Duty (now I'm tresspassing) which we have discussed at length, it's got EVERYTHING a plow package truck does and a little extra cab to boot! I'm just not concerned with any malfunctions that aren't directly resultant of the combination of the two variables that take it "out" of the snowplow category- the plow and the crew cab.

Further, a vehicle can have any other accessory on the front of it, but not a plow? How dumb is that? Granted, what accessory is as severe as a plow, but as long as the vehicle is operated within its stated limits, I'll fight to the death! 

(man, I hope I scale under my FAWR, or I'll have to eat alot of crow!)


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

I believe this one factor is very important: Having your dealer either recommend/approve a local snowplow dealer to install it, or their own plow mechanic does the install. I did that and even though my 2500 is factory prepped and approved, I have the dealer's blessing on the workmanship of the install by the specific plow dealer I went to. My paperwork shows where the work was done and performed by a factory trained tech.


----------

